# Old Lightswitch - 2 Switches in 1 Gang



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I've seen and installed similar ones. But none exactly like your picture. 










Even a decora variety, up to four switches in one I believe.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

They have been around for awhile. I think they are despard switches


----------



## flyoffacliff (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry the picture is so big. I did not know it was going to appear like that and I can't edit the post to re-size it now.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.legrand.us/categories/electricalaccessories/special-purpose-devices/despard.aspx


----------



## flyoffacliff (Nov 6, 2013)

They are so small. I don't know how anyone could stand using those.


----------



## flyoffacliff (Nov 6, 2013)

Why use them over a regular switch?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

flyoffacliff said:


> Why use them over a regular switch?


Sometimes you are limited in wall space

Btw- I edited the pic


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Sometimes you are limited in wall space


That.

Also, a lot of times it's easier to just drop a chain down to an existing switch box and catch it with a magnet, then pull a switch leg into the box and use a stacked switch. 

If it's a plaster and lath wall, the last thing I want to do is cut out a single gang box and install a 2-gang.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> the last thing I want to do is cut out a single gang box and install a 2-gang.


That always goes well. :laughing:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

BBQ said:


> That always goes well. :laughing:


Were you agreeing with me, or am I missing some type of innuendo joke here?!?! :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> Were you agreeing with me, or am I missing some type of innuendo joke here?!?! :laughing:


No innuendo this time.:laughing:

Just agreeing changing a one gang to two gang in plaster and lathe sucks.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

BBQ said:


> No innuendo this time.:laughing:
> 
> Just agreeing changing a one gang to two gang in plaster and lathe sucks.


Ya know, as I typed that word I was thinking about that EXACT scene. :laughing: During my downtime I had a Scrubs marathon on Netflix so it was fresh in my memory.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

We call them stack switches. Avoid when possible but when you have a kitchen light and a disposal switch and you have to set your box horizontal because of the cabinet..... They're handy.


----------



## just_a_sparky (Nov 17, 2013)

how are they being held in the box?. theres only two holes for the box screws, and each switch probably has two screws each.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

just_a_sparky said:


> how are they being held in the box?. theres only two holes for the box screws, and each switch probably has two screws each.


 
You insert each device , switch / or receptacle into the mounting plate , then with a small screwdriver you pry the two indentations into the slots in the device .
That is what holds it into the mounting plate .
Then you mount it just like a normal switch or receptacle .

Some low voltage switches still come this way .


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

just_a_sparky said:


> how are they being held in the box?. theres only two holes for the box screws, and each switch probably has two screws each.


No there are only 2 screws... They are just one device overall, just like a standard duplex...


----------



## just_a_sparky (Nov 17, 2013)

oh gotcha, ive wired stack switches. these ones just looked pretty far apart


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Despard...still available, but hard to find. Some of the hardware stores still stock the switches and plates.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

Ours use the same plate as a duplex receptacle. It's essentially the same as putting in a duplex actually.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

A stack switch IS the same size as a duplex receptacle.
Despard switches/receptacles are smaller and you mount each switch/receptacle individually to a metal frame and separate plate.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

SamoanThor said:


> Ours use the same plate as a duplex receptacle. It's essentially the same as putting in a duplex actually.


Yeah, those are the old fashion kind.

I like what Pass and Seymour has, since the switches flip up like normal. This matches decora switches well:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> Yeah, those are the old fashion kind.
> 
> I like what Pass and Seymour has, since the switches flip up like normal. This matches decora switches well:
> 
> View attachment 31395


I actually don't like those because when shutting off the top switch it's too easy to unintentionally turn on the bottom.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

just_a_sparky said:


> how are they being held in the box?. theres only two holes for the box screws, and each switch probably has two screws each.


They clip into a bracket and come in many styles. I have some old switches. Brackets. Dimmer. And outlet. With a few covers in a box tucked away in the garage somewhere.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yup Despard switches. There pretty cool because you can put up to 3 devices on one yolk. They have switches, pilot lights, receptacles or whatever. It seems like they were never too popular. Ive got a bunch of them new old stock from eagle from the 60's or 70's.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

robmac85 said:


> Yup Despard switches. There pretty cool because you can put up to 3 devices on one yolk. They have switches, pilot lights, receptacles or whatever. It seems like they were never too popular. Ive got a bunch of them new old stock from eagle from the 60's or 70's.


Oh yeah. I have a pilot light too. And all mine are eagle!


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Too funny, we save this old stuff for years and years forget its there. Someday when were dead and they're cleaning out the garage they'll be like "what the hell was he saving all this for???" :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

robmac85 said:


> Too funny, we save this old stuff for years and years forget its there. Someday when were dead and they're cleaning out the garage they'll be like "what the hell was he saving all this for???" :laughing:


Yeah. But who knows someday it could be worth hundreds. But in my family it has already gone from my dad to me so it could keep going...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> Yeah. But who knows someday it could be worth hundreds. But in my family it has already gone from my dad to me so it could keep going...


Why am I not surprised? :no:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

MTW said:


> Why am I not surprised? :no:


Be quiet and stop being jealous


----------

